# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Body temp regulation

## Total Eclipse

I was super hot and having hot flashes 2 hours ago and let it "wave" out  and now I'm having server cold chills/ shivers, and it's 75 F in here. I  had to put on 2 pairs of socks, long johns, pj's long shirt and a  thick hoody over it, and cover up with blankets.. wth? I checked my temp and I have no fever. It keeps fluctuating from 97.5 F - 99.8 F tho. I don't really fixate on the temp but more of the annoying hot/ cold/ and the mixes of those odd sweets.

----------


## BlackJack

http://www.calmclinic.com/anxiety/sy...dy-temperature

----------


## Total Eclipse

@BlackJack
 -- Thank you for the link. Very interesting. I'm not sure if it quite applies to me; but it could!

 :Hug:  

~ Aella

----------


## fordaisy

I am having the same problem with my temp fluctuating  between 98.5 and up to 99.8. Also got the chills. Taking a warm bath helped. I wonder if this has anything to do with going from hot outside temperature to cool inside temperature.

----------


## Total Eclipse

My temp is now going from 99.8 - 100.3 F daily. Hrmm. I think it's the heat causing it.

----------


## MobileChucko

Most of us know that 98.6 degrees F is considered a normal, human temperature.  Actually, 98.6 is nothing more than an "average" temp for the human species.  Just like our heart rate and blood pressure, our temperature fluctuates throughout the day, depending on many factors which include the time of day it is taken, our age, sex, and for us anxiety sufferers, our emotional state.

In the morning, upon waking, it is not unusual for a person's temp to be in the mid to high 97 range.  Our metabolism is low at this time, like a cold engine in a car.  Once we get moving, our temp rises to around the 98.6 range.

Feeling unusual changes in temperature, either cold or hot, with flashes too, are symptoms that go along with anxiety disorders.  Changes in hormones that are triggered by our anxiety can certainly cause this.

I have experienced this many times, and it is no fun at all... :argh:

----------


## lethargic nomad

I almost never take my temperature.  I can't remember the last time I took it.  I do feel cold when I wake up.  When I'm awake I like it to be 75-77F. 

I sleep hot though.  My belly often feels very hot.  It's always a struggle to reach a good temperature for sleeping.  I switch back and forth between 2 different comforters that I have.  I have one light one and one very heavy one.   Summer with the air conditioner is hell.  I turn it off because it gets noisy, then I get hot, so I turn it back on again.  Rinse and repeat all night long.  Window air conditioners really suck.  They are so loud.

----------


## disneylvr427

I am always hot. The only one in my house. Constantly getting hot flashes. Sometimes they do turn to chills too. I?ll be hot one minute then have goose bumps the next. I constantly check my temperature as part of my anxiety. I was also told by my doctor that I am going through pre menopause so that doesn?t help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

They call me Frosty. Middle of Summer I would be still wrapped up. Mind you Summer in Ireland means the rain is warmer.

----------


## Otherside

I struggle with this, more than most people do. Pretty much spend most of the winter with heating on, two duvets, three blankets, and a hot water bottle. And still not warm enough. 

I was diagnosed hypothyroid about a year or so ago though, so that explains that at least.

----------

